

Valve Now Accepting Applications for Steam for Linux Limited Beta - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/valve_now_accepting_applications_steam_linux_limited_beta

======
jimdohg
Looks like Valve is beginning to abandon Windows...

